# codafs? Or alternatives for keeping files in sync?

## Yminus

In my private home net I am facing the situation that the number of devices with small data capacity grows whereas the amount of data grows. Therefore I set up a NAS.

1) Now I would like to store my audio collection, movies, photos, archived office documents, pdf and whatsoever on my server within one directory tree and...

2) have e.g. part of the audio files on my smartphone, part of the archived docs on my laptop and another part of the data on my netbook.

Since I am driven by an healthy dose of paranoia I prefer to 

3) encrypt my data as well as my network connections. 

4) The data should be accessible to other well knowns participants (i.e. not guests) of my private home net 

which do not want to fiddle with console or complex sync tools - so 

5) syncing should be automated (as long as there are no unresolvable conflicts) and 

6) operation should be straightforward.

7) All devices have a linux os - no mac nor windows support needed  :Smile: 

Codafs seems to fulfill most parts of my requirement but according to some older forum posts it is unstable and deprecated. Is this true or do you have other experiences?

Or do you know any other solutions to meet my requirements? For example a combination of sshfs and rsync or unison?

----------

## gerdesj

I'd be careful with wholesale encryption - it will slow things down and could render your data inaccessible if you break something or lose the key/password.  Save it for data that should be encrypted and I wouldn't include music/pics in that.

I use a central store as well on my MythTV backend/web server/phone exchange/DNS server/everything else!  I then have an rsync server listening and then scripts to pull the data out via cron jobs to clients.

Rsync will also run through an SSH daemon, so that will fulfil your encrypted traffic requirement.  In fact if you don't start an rsync daemon and instead use a command such as:

```

$rsync user@remotehost.example.co.uk:/home/user/files/* /home/user/files/

```

Then you will rsync your data over an SSH session (assuming the other end has an sshd listening.

However you say others should not have to play with the console.  Union it is then!

You might want to evaluate the likes of Dropbox and Co as well.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## cwr

You might check out Unison - it's what I use to keep machines (well, directories) in sync.

Will

----------

